# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Old kitchen converted to Lounge Room

## dazzler

Not so long ago I turned our lounge room into a large kitchen  / dining room; 
see here; http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ki...dy-reno-77590/ 
Then came the transformation of the old kitchen/meals area into the new loungeroom; 
Firstly a partition had to be pulled out and there was some concern that I would need to fit a supporting beam across the opening however lucky for me there already was one and a building inspection showed it was sufficient.  I measured the distance from ceiling to floor before i pulled the old beam out and then measured again and found no movement or load on the beam.  Turns out it was just for looks which was good as it was very small.  
Here is what the room looked like at the beginning;  
Stripped the kitchen out and then all the plaster walls.  The house dates back to the 1930's and has had many alterations done.  We found that this rear room had been changed at least twice by looking a the wall frames. 
Then had the wiring run for the power points and aerials and then added insulation.     
I left the ceilings in place and used rondo steel sections to support the new sheets, screwing them into the existing battens/trusses.  Once I got  to the middle section with the angled walls I had all sorts of problems with the room out of square in every direction and had to pack the rondo to get it level.             
Used a plasterboard lifter to lift the sheets and it was worth its weight in gold.  Fitted the sheets using screws into the rondo and back blocking as I went along.  The angles were really, really difficult and given that I am a novice plasterer I am pretty happy with how they turned out.  I am sure a plasterer would fall over laughing though. 
Forgot to take any shots of the stopping up and sanding of the plasterboard which is just as well as they would be pretty exciting and could cause heart issues on the forum.         
I did square set and was really happy with how it turned out;   
Added downlights across the front room and larger ones through the rest of the room. 
Finally painted with Antique White USA paint on the walls and ceilings. 
So it went from this; 
to this;   
I have put the carpet from the old loungeroom into the area for now as I need to pull up the floorboards in the middle of the room and replace a few before having some of it sanded and polished to match the kitchen before the carpet is laid.  Also have to finish painting the door trims and skirts. 
This was a messy and at times frustrating experience but god only knows how much a professional would have charged. 
Next is to get some new furniture! 
cheers 
dazzler

----------


## brissyboy

Nice job

----------


## Chumley

Hi dazzler, 
Looks great - especially the square setting.  Did you treat the join the same way you would the corner of a room, ie using folded tape?  Also, in the ceiling where the odd angles meet, did you make a join or did you cut the back of the gyprock and bend it? 
Cheers,
Adam

----------


## dazzler

Hi, 
Folded tape in the corners as per rods videos.  I mixed my own base coat this time....much better as you can get the consistency right. 
I cut and folded the sheets and then ran some rondo on the backs glued to the join and also paper tape where the joins opened up. 
cheers

----------

